# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Женские тараканы.

## Уралочка

*Игровой блок* *"Женские тараканы"*

Этот блок  о тараканах…Не о рыжих и усатых, а о тех, которые населяют прекрасные женские головки.  
Они такие активные, они такие подвижные, они заставляют  хозяек творить, а иногда и  вытворять. 
Как научиться управлять этими монстриками? Любопытно? Тогда представляю мастер - класс по дрессуре таракашек. 
Осторожно: номера, которые выкинут эти насекомые вызовут истерический хохот у публики.

В комплект входит текстовый файл, музыкальное оформление и *ВИДЕО*.

СтОимость *1500р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Уралочка

*Этот игровой блок может зайти на ЛЮБОМ мероприятии - ТОЧНО!!!! Даже на выпускном...*

Вот такие шапочки
[img]http://*********net/6607675.gif[/img]я заказывала здесь http://www.e-l-i.ru/goods/karnavalna...-sverchok9635/
пришивала к ним резиночки по бокам,что бы не слетали с головы.

----------


## Львовна

> Этот игровой блок может зайти на ЛЮБОМ мероприятии - ТОЧНО!!!! Даже на выпускном...


Так и есть :Yes4:  Я уже опробовала "тараканов" на корпоративе учреждения культуры. Преобразовала тараканов женских в тараканов творческих)))) Народ просто пищал от восторга и валялся от смеха :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Уралочка

> Так и есть Я уже опробовала "тараканов" на корпоративе учреждения культуры. Преобразовала тараканов женских в тараканов творческих)))) Народ просто пищал от восторга и валялся от смеха


Помню твои эмоции,когда ты рассказывала про все шалости гостей. :Taunt:  Круто, я довольна - да да даааа :Yahoo:

----------


## дюймовка

блин ну всамделишные наши тараканы
а на видео закадровый голос-прям визжат от смеха
сегодня же в работу!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

МОИ ЛЮБИМЫЕ ТАРАКАНЧИКИ :Yahoo: 

[img]http://*********net/6562619.png[/img]  

[img]http://*********net/6560571.png[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6614842.png[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6617914.jpg[/img]

----------


## Уралочка

Решила написать здесь, что бы не отвечать в личках каждому.  Нет в наличии?! Где приобрести шапочки? Можно посмотреть все ссылочки 
здесь http://yandex.ru/images/search?text=...-16x9_1366x768

с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

Шапочки тараканчиков вновь появились на складе  http://www.e-l-i.ru/goods/karnavalna...-sverchok9635/

----------


## astashkina

на сайте информация, что товар закончился... :No2:

----------


## Уралочка

> на сайте информация, что товар закончился...


Нашла тараканчиков http://www.mirparty.ru/catalog/karna...nechik_n87584/

----------


## катерина333

[QUOTE=Уралочка;4953862]МОИ ЛЮБИМЫЕ ТАРАКАНЧИКИ :Yahoo: 


Елена, с праздником Вас! А это полотно с цветочками - обязательный реквизит?

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, с праздником Вас! А это полотно с цветочками - обязательный реквизит?


Спасибо. С праздником!!!!! Нет - не обязательно иметь полотно. Просто раздайте в конце дудки и сами увидите ЧТО будет :Grin:

----------


## катерина333

ок. спасибо!

----------


## Уралочка

А вот и самодельные шапочки (качество плохое,но видно)... 
В инете появилось фото с моими тараканчиками :Grin: 
[img]http://*********net/6611771.jpg[/img]

----------


## купер

А тараканами могут быть только мужчины?

----------


## Уралочка

> А тараканами могут быть только мужчины?


Лучше да...так как женщины не на все подвиги способны))) Хотя - переделать и упростить можно всё!

----------


## Уралочка

У кого есть желание приобрести игровой блок "Женские тараканы" вместе с готовым реквизитом (Шапочками и полянкой) - пишите в личку. 
с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

> У кого есть желание приобрести игровой блок "Женские тараканы" вместе с готовым реквизитом (Шапочками и полянкой) - пишите в личку. 
> с ув. Елена.


*Уважаемые форумчане. Реквизит к игровому блоку "Женские тараканы" ПРОДАН.

НО - ЕСТЬ В НАЛИЧИИ ЕЩЁ 9 ШАПОЧЕК. 

(стоимость 2000р - пересылка входит в стоимость шапочек).

Все подробности в личке. с ув. Елена.*

----------


## Crystal

> НО - ЕСТЬ В НАЛИЧИИ ЕЩЁ 9 ШАПОЧЕК. 
> 
> (стоимость 2000р - пересылка входит в стоимость шапочек).
> 
> Все подробности в личке. с ув. Елена.


 Лена, тезка, привет! Скажи, этот пост ещё актуален?.. Я хотела бы приобрести такие "тараканьи" шапочки. Правда, мне они нужны для постановки шуточного концертного номера... Возможно ли купить их у тебя или уже продано?.. :)

----------


## irina.baronska

Елена, вам личное сообщение. очень заинтересована.

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, вам личное сообщение. очень заинтересована.


Ответила в личном сообщении. с ув. Елена.

----------


## ludmiladornhof

Девченки  вчера провела второй раз женские тараканы ...еще раз убедилась ,что зависит от публики...что они вчера у меня вытворяли...умора....а хозяйки как ими ловко руководили.:)
Шапочки правда сама мастерила ...а в конце они у меня в этих же шапочка мужской флэшмоб  танцевали.

----------

Уралочка (13.12.2015)

----------


## Ватрушка

И я приобрела тараканчиков, очень нравятся, не пожалела!!! Забавные и необычные! 
Очень нравится материал Уралочки, всё подробно, отлично подобрано музыкальное оформление! Шапочки мастерила сама, попробую выложить фото, может кому-то пригодится моя идея

----------

Уралочка (08.09.2016)

----------


## Ватрушка

Основа для усиков (что бы не падали) - крышка от майонезного ведра, поролон, проволока. Материал - бархат (но в нём "тараканчикам" жарко), глазки - покупные (у нас - 5 руб за штуку). Сам беретик - круг с резинкой.
Но если есть возможность купить готовые, как у Лены-Уралочки, то лучше не заморачиваться с изобретением шапочек, т.к. себестоимость вышла одинаковая.

----------

BimBoom (29.08.2016), Танюша35 (08.09.2016), Уралочка (08.09.2016)

----------


## Ватрушка



----------

Уралочка (08.09.2016)

----------


## приветвсем

Добрый день, Уралочка. Какая  цена блока Женские тараканчики?

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый день, Уралочка. Какая  цена блока Женские тараканчики?


Здравствуйте. Вся информация на первой странице http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4946640

Стоимость 1500р. с ув. Елена.

----------

